
VMs use more power than containers - IceyEC
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/06/containers_thrash_vms_in_the_power_consumption_stakes/
======
aexaey
That's a remarkably trivial result.

Also, Docker is apparently more efficient than LXC, despite the fact that
Docker is nothing more that a bunch of UI on top of LXC - either directly or
with even more intermediation (libvirt/systemd)?

